# 8 months old!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The Mogwai will be 8 months old in other 4 days


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow!! She is gorgeous. She is so pretty!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Stunning! Love the dark face :wub:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful pup!!


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kaidsmom (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice pup!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Shes looking good Jackie! She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks  She currently feels a bit overdone to me, but I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Thanks  She currently feels a bit overdone to me, but I just have to wait and see.


Seems like every time you say that though she evens back out a bit


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------

